# Anyone play spades on yahoo??



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Its about the only other thing I do online other than looking at orchid related material and reading my email. Wondering if anyone that plays wants to partner up?


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

used to play a bit, haven't in at least a year. too many morons there but if you're game I might be up for a few hands once in a while.


----------

